# Vanity mirror lighting



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

Has anybody had any issues with the vanity mirror lighting being dim? Both my visor lights are horrible. Is this a common problem and has anybody made some modifications to make this better? My wife is driving me crazy! She already hates my car, and this ain't helping!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I never had any use for them to be honest.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Neither my wife nor I have ever used those other than me checking to see if they worked when I bought the car 3 1/2 years ago.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Depending on what type of bulbs the vanity lights have, you could possibly try LED replacements.


----------



## Pmelton251 (Sep 12, 2012)

Putco makes a LED replacement. I do not have a link but they were like $29.00 i believe.


----------

